# High Elf Paint Scheme



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

I got a High Elf Battalion for Christmas and I have came up with a painting scheme that I'd like some opinions on.

I think I am going to paint most of cloth with Dheneb Stone and the rest with Mechrite Red. I'm also going to paint the trim Mechrite Red and skin will be painted with a mix of Dwarf Flesh and Elf Flesh. The metal will be painted with Chainmail and wood with Scorched Brown. I want to do the gems with either a blue or a green but I haven't quite decided yet.

I think that's it but I probably missed a few things. So what does everyone think?


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Id maybe use bleached bone rather than dheneb stone as it quite a dull drought colour, I like the idea of the red as it has really nice rich finish, also if you do you use bleached bone it will give great contrast too the red making the model pop. JD


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks jordan, Bleached Bone probably would look better than Dheneb Stone, especially with the red.


----------

